# LA film school



## Kurt Wagner (Mar 1, 2007)

I requested information on the LA film school and looked through their brochure and application... Their 1-year program looks pretty good compared to NFYA.  It's much cheaper and it is in LA, so there's probably more opportunity to work on real film sets.  

Also, LA film school actually has a real application that asks for a statement and writing assignments like a real college or university film program would have in their application... they say they want to select self- motivated and responsible learners so that they can ensure that the students they select will meet the creative and academic demands of their program.  Though I'm wondering whether or not their standard of education could actually compare to a college or university setting.

Is the program really how it's described in the brochure?  Has anyone here on the boards done 1-year program at the LA film school and could offer more information on this?


----------



## Kurt Wagner (Mar 7, 2007)

44 views and no replies?  Anybody have any thoughts on this?  Or any other 1-year programs?  

I'm thinking of the LA Film school as a last resort in the worse case scenario that if I don't get accepted to any grad school program for the Fall 2007 term, I will have some sort of film education for 1-year while waiting to re-applying for 2008.


----------



## Tima (Mar 7, 2007)

Kurt, Im sorry, I havent heard anything about LA Film school. But I hope you do hear back from grad programs so you wont have non-degrees. Some of  these 1 year programs are really expensive, and wont boost your chances of getting into grad school. If you really want to get into film school, I suggest you work on films on your own. Use the money you would pay for a non-degree education on a short film. But of course, its only a suggestion. But dont lose hope yet, you still have time to hear from schools like Chapman


----------



## Kurt Wagner (Mar 7, 2007)

yeah I know what you mean, but after the UCLA rejection, I was starting to get worried about my future.  

As for Chapman, I'm still working on that application.  I'm in such a state of writers block that I can't think of anything for the dramatic scene even though I've been working on it almost everyday.  

For the Chapman application, did you double space or single space your writing samples?  The application makes no mention of it anywhere... so I'm assuming single spaced. 

BTW, How was your trip to Iran?  thanks for your response.


----------



## terrain190 (Mar 8, 2007)

hey kurt i'm going to full sail and getting a degree you should go there it might not be where you want but it guarantees some background in to what the pros do and everything i know many people hate the school but every school has haters. well.. you should consider full sail then you can be in my class in the fall. I'm thinkin of going to LA Film after full sail. so that should all be done in three years..


----------



## XJames (Mar 9, 2007)

> For the Chapman application, did you double space or single space your writing samples?  The application makes no mention of it anywhere... so I'm assuming single spaced.



For the undergrad application, they clearly state they want the essays single spaced. I think you can assume the same for grad...


----------



## Kurt Wagner (Mar 14, 2007)

thanks XJames.  that helps a lot.


----------



## Blind Productions (Oct 23, 2008)

Kurt I attend The Los Angeles Film School right now. My class is actually the first class to be a part of their new Associates Degree In Science and Film Program. Yes, you now get a degree out of LAFS. I just finished my 4th month and I have to say I am very pleased with it. If you are wondering if the school is legit, let me give you an example. During month 3 my class had the oppertunity to work on a real set to shoot a TV series called Fawlty Towers. One of my friends had the 1st AC job during the shoot. He was the focus puller for a week. My friend left the school for a month to go and be a PA on a HBO TV show in Seattle, the title of the show slips my mind. He later got bumped up to 2nd AC, and was teaching the 1st AC how to pull focus. With that said the school does offer a lot, but like all schools, you get out of it what you put in. The best thing about the school is that you will be able to use this degree to continue your education if you choose to. For example, I will be applying to USCs Film School for my bachelors and masters in Editing. As long as I stay in the honors program I should be fine. By the way, honors students get a paid internship at Legendary Pictures. Hope that helps.


----------

